# Problems with Futaba FAAST (3PM)



## planecrazy29 (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone else have issues with the Futaba FAAST system and servos not centering properly or servos not moving? I have had issues with with mine. 2 different receivers and a Hitec HS225 and Airtronics 94360 servo. The Hitec is old and analog, but functions great with an FM radio as does the Airtronics. This is incredibly frustrating and I'm about ready to scrap the radio. Anyone have any suggestions?


-Aaron


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Did you buy the HRS version of the FAAST system? If so, you have to have digital servos for that. The response rate is too fast for analog servos.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

If you are using the FASST system, if you have the transmitter set to HRS, digital servos must be used. If you are using analog servos switch the transmitter to PPM mode.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

CClay1282 said:


> Did you buy the HRS version of the FAAST system? If so, you have to have digital servos for that. The response rate is too fast for analog servos.


HRS is a mode of the 3PM, nothing else has to be purchased. It's in the programming.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

planecrazy29 said:


> Anyone else have issues with the Futaba FAAST system and servos not centering properly or servos not moving? I have had issues with with mine. 2 different receivers and a Hitec HS225 and Airtronics 94360 servo. The Hitec is old and analog, but functions great with an FM radio as does the Airtronics. This is incredibly frustrating and I'm about ready to scrap the radio. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> -Aaron


Hi Arron,
Have you tried a Futaba servo yet in your system? It souds as if that would be the next step.

The problem just may be the older servos. Besides your 3PM is a fully digital radio and while older Futaba servos may work that does not mean other servo manufacturers will fair as well.

Try a futaba servo first.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The HS 225 works fine with the FASST. I am running it in mine.


----------



## grndhg13 (Feb 11, 2005)

Just make sure the radio is in PPM mode and you should have no problems.

Mine works with no problems on all the following VERY OLD servos:
JR, Hitec, AE, and every servo it's been used with.

It's currently controlling two older RC10GT's and never even "jitters" like the AM radios did with the engine running. One has two old AE S1903 servos and the other has a JR Z590 steering servo and a Airtonics 94102 throttle servo.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottH said:


> The HS 225 works fine with the FASST. I am running it in mine.


Mine too, I have even used Futaba 134's & some old JR's as well. That may be Arron's problem Mode of operation or his servos are damaged.


----------



## planecrazy29 (Nov 11, 2007)

In doing a little research, it appears that Futaba changed the signal voltage to the servo (not the motor voltage obviously, just signal) to 2.7v Some servos have an issue with this low voltage as it's normally 3.0-3.3v. I will, however check to make sure I'm running in PPM mode. I wasn't aware that made a difference. I have ordered a Futaba 9650 coreless digital servo for my pan car. Hopefully that fixes it.


-Aaron


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

planecrazy29 said:


> In doing a little research, it appears that Futaba changed the signal voltage to the servo (not the motor voltage obviously, just signal) to 2.7v Some servos have an issue with this low voltage as it's normally 3.0-3.3v. I will, however check to make sure I'm running in PPM mode. I wasn't aware that made a difference. I have ordered a Futaba 9650 coreless digital servo for my pan car. Hopefully that fixes it.
> 
> 
> -Aaron


You cant go wrong with a 9650. Awesome servo!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Clark said:


> HRS is a mode of the 3PM, nothing else has to be purchased. It's in the programming.


My bad. I thought they made an HRS version as well as the regular.

I mean i knew you could switch modes in the transmitter, but i thought there were two different versions of the FAAST system.

Sorry.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

CClay1282 said:


> My bad. I thought they made an HRS version as well as the regular.
> 
> I mean i knew you could switch modes in the transmitter, but i thought there were two different versions of the FAAST system.
> 
> Sorry.


Not a problem Clay.


----------

